# Grass Seed Sources



## LIgrass

This thread is to consolidate all sources of grass seed into one spot. I will edit to add whatever sources other members have found. Please share where you get seed.

1. Seedsuperstore  - Carries gold tag, sod quality seed. Reputable owner.
2. preferredseed - good selection, quality cultivars and seed
3. Pawneebuttes - good prices especially for small amounts
4. Hogan - heard nothing but good things about them
4. Williams Lawn seed WLS 
5. Unitedseeds 
6. Miller Seed
7. Advanced Turf
8. EH Griffith
9. Hart Seed
10. ToddValleyFarms
11. OutsidePride

other sources-
Local nursery - many local garden centers will carry seed sourced from nearby sod farms
local sod farms - you can try finding out the best cultivars in your area and where to buy their seed
Big Box stores - I wouldn't recommend them unless it's a mass produced quality product like Lesco double eagle

Some additional considerations: Always look out for "seed coatings" on the bag label. Seed coatings are designed to improve germination % usually through water retaining crystals. The problem is these coatings can make up HALF the weight of your bag (meaning you only get half the seed you think you bought). Scotts and others typically sold at the big boxes have these coatings in nearly all their seed. Some online stores may also have this coating. While it can be beneficial sometimes you can do this yourself by picking up a product called Soil Moist Seed Coat at a fraction of the cost. It acts as a little insurance by providing extra moisture retaining ability.

Feel free to add any other sources.


----------



## g-man

:thumbup:

Advance Turf is worth it if you could drive and pick it up. They sell a ton of stuff mainly to golf, athletic fields and commercial, but also sell retail. They carry Barenburg brand of seeds.

 Advance Turf Solutions


----------



## pennstater2005

EH Griffith has quality seed at affordable prices. They ship and the items are packaged nicely.

You need to make an account to see the actual prices.

An example of a bag I purchased and the cultivars used......


----------



## gm560

I discovered the other day there is a company called "Seed Ranch" that sells "Certified Midnight" on Amazon with free shipping:

https://www.amazon.com/SeedRanch-Midnight-Kentucky-Bluegrass-Certified/dp/B00GGSM6FM

I have also purchased the SRO Champion GQ PRG Mix from Handcock Seed. Shipping was prompt, the seed (mostly the Sideways Cultivar) was good, and the price was killer (I think I paid like $70 for #50). The also sell uncertified Midnight.

https://hancockseed.com/champion-gq-perennial-ryegrass-seed-50-lb-bag-696.html


----------



## ericgautier

Anyone know the difference between:

- Gold Tag
- Blue Tag
- Certified
- Uncertified
- Sod Quality

Here's a good start - https://ag.umass.edu/turf/fact-sheets/understanding-turfgrass-seed-label


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> Anyone know the difference between:
> 
> - Gold Tag
> - Blue Tag
> - Certified
> - Uncertified
> - Sod Quality
> 
> Here's a good start - https://ag.umass.edu/turf/fact-sheets/understanding-turfgrass-seed-label


The part regarding 1% crop content - 1 pound of seed could potentially have 90,000 bentgrass seeds. Amazing! Good link.


----------



## Green

Hart Seed in CT: https://hartseed.com/our-products/lawn-seeds/
-I've ordered seed by phone many times. Bill Hart, company president, often takes the grass seed orders himself.
-Looks like they may have Mazama KBG this year. They also have America and Blue Velvet.

Local Hardware Stores often have a good selection of seed, as well, like Nurseries.
-Sometimes, you can score expired seed for a lower price if you see it still on the shelf. Just ask the manager.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

pennstater2005 said:


> The part regarding 1% crop content - 1 pound of seed could potentially have 90,000 bentgrass seeds. Amazing! Good link.


Or my nightmare - "other crop" includes _poa trivialis_ too. With how much work it takes for me to get rid of one patch of _poa trivialis_ from the lawn, I'm willing to search harder for seed which has an amount of "other crop" seed that is as close to 0.00% as possible!


----------



## Buddy

I've noticed that Hogans seed labels generally say does not meed sod quality. Where SSS says sod quality on their labels? Is there a big difference/ explanation of this? Thanks


----------



## steensn

Hogan guys are amazing. Best in class service.


----------



## Jaung

g-man said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Advance Turf is worth it if you could drive and pick it up. They sell a ton of stuff mainly to golf, athletic fields and commercial, but also sell retail. They carry Barenburg brand of seeds.
> 
> Advance Turf Solutions


@g-man I am looking for KBG and which one might be the good one from Advance Turf? Right now I have access to both Advance Turf and EH Griffith locally. I am thinking of overseeding this fall. Thanks.


----------



## jha4aamu

Jaung said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Advance Turf is worth it if you could drive and pick it up. They sell a ton of stuff mainly to golf, athletic fields and commercial, but also sell retail. They carry Barenburg brand of seeds.
> 
> Advance Turf Solutions
> 
> 
> 
> @g-man I am looking for KBG and which one might be the good one from Advance Turf? Right now I have access to both Advance Turf and EH Griffith locally. I am thinking of overseeding this fall. Thanks.
Click to expand...

If you go to advance turf the barenbrug hgt turf blue is a great blend if you are looking for kbg


----------



## pennstater2005

Whoa! I have an Advanced Turf Solutions 25 minutes from my house.


----------



## g-man

I would go and seek more info on this one: https://www.advancedturf.com/product/advanced-elite-bluegrass-blend/

You will need to buy the 50lb. Their target market is not the homeowner.

I get SOP and AS from them.


----------



## Guest

How would that sungold tall fescue be? By pure seed at advanced turf? I can't find anything on it @g-man


----------



## erickdaniels

Hey all, ok after EXTENSIVE research, here's the grass seed I've decided to go with for my fall overseed. I'm purchasing through Chesapeake Valley Seed in MD. All 3 cultivars are from Landmark Seed. I selected them based on Brown Patch performance in my area (Northern VA). Price: 2$/lb


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

erickdaniels said:


> Hey all, ok after EXTENSIVE research, here's the grass seed I've decided to go with for my fall overseed. I'm purchasing through Chesapeake Valley Seed in MD. All 3 cultivars are from Landmark Seed. I selected them based on Brown Patch performance in my area (Northern VA). Price: 2$/lb


Hey! Good price. I need to check them out!


----------



## Guest

Anyone know what blend the sungold plus is? I cant find the label online it's carried by adavanced turf?


----------



## thomasg

g-man said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Advance Turf is worth it if you could drive and pick it up. They sell a ton of stuff mainly to golf, athletic fields and commercial, but also sell retail. They carry Barenburg brand of seeds.
> 
> Advance Turf Solutions


What are their prices like? It appears they only give out pricing if you request a quote.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

I'll add one no one ever talks about, Miller Seed
http://www.millerseed.com/seed/lawn-landscapes/

Their Preferred bluegrass mix is only $40(before shipping from Nebraska) for 10# of 5 way 20% split KBG containing Midnight/Blueberry/Bewitched and a few others.

Just call them up and order it was super simple to order to the west coast.

Here's the price sheet they gave me for 2018, not sure if its changed at all or not.
https://imgur.com/a/hyTMttc


----------



## Green

I have another one to add...

New England Seed in CT.
https://www.neseed.com/bulk-grass-seed-delivery-southern-new-england/

I just dealt with them for the first time today, and had a wonderful experience. They had a cultivar no one else did.


----------



## Green

FYI, do NOT call Summit (not even to try to ask for information) unless you own a store or are a pro who purchases in bulk. They do NOT deal with the general public directly, and do not want to answer your questions.


----------



## NikeFace

I just called Miller. Extremely nice, helpful, and very competitive pricing. 20 lbs of Preferred KBG mix will only be slightly over $100 shipped to MA.

His response, "I'm getting a lot of calls from all around the country all of a sudden. Not sure where it's coming from." Awesome... I suggested he visit this forum....


----------



## LawnNerd

NikeFace said:


> I just called Miller. Extremely nice, helpful, and very competitive pricing. 20 lbs of Preferred KBG mix will only be slightly over $100 shipped to MA.
> 
> His response, "I'm getting a lot of calls from all around the country all of a sudden. Not sure where it's coming from." Awesome... I suggested he visit this forum....


Betcha the LCN group is gearing up too.


----------



## Scott North

erickdaniels said:


> Hey all, ok after EXTENSIVE research, here's the grass seed I've decided to go with for my fall overseed. I'm purchasing through Chesapeake Valley Seed in MD. All 3 cultivars are from Landmark Seed. I selected them based on Brown Patch performance in my area (Northern VA). Price: 2$/lb


Did you find this seed locally? I contacted Chesapeake Valley and the 2 local stores they mentioned to me did not sell the Tall Fescue Blend (only the shady mix and the sunny mix with KBG). Thanks.


----------



## erickdaniels

@Scott North

I drove up to Chesapeake Valley Seed's warehouse.
8869 Greenwood Pl
Savage, MD 20763

Call or text Jack Banafist (443)-752-9130. He's awesome.

I purchased one (1) 50 lbs bag of the Tall Fescue Blend. I'm thinking of ordering 1 more to make sure I have extra for my upcoming overseed.

The Strosniders hardware on River Road in Potomac, MD carries 25lbs bags of the Double Coverage (same fescue varieties plus bluegrass). Let me know if you need anything else!


----------



## Scott North

@erickdaniels

Thanks! Savage is a haul  I picked up a bag of the Double Coverage from the Turf Farm in Chantilly, but it was a different 3 fescues + KBG. I'd rather get the mix you showed in the picture. I wonder if each store sells a different blend?


----------



## erickdaniels

@Scott North Jack was willing to ship via FedEx (about $25).


----------



## Scott North

@erickdaniels

Thanks again! I'll give him a call tomorrow and see if he can help me out.


----------



## Scott North

@erickdaniels

Didn't talk to Jack directly, but another employee helped me out and I was able to purchase the same mix of three TTTFs as the one in your picture. Outstanding customer service! Can't give them enough praise for what they did to help me out.

I remember seeing and buying their products years ago at a local store, but they no longer sell the brand. Your post reminded me how successful that company's seed had been for me.

Thanks again and good luck with the project.


----------



## erickdaniels

@Scott North Awesome! Good luck to you too! It's almost GO time...


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

I also picked up their fescue mix. Well rated on ntep! I picked up a bag of their shade mix and will see how that looks. Unfortunately, that mix does had weeds...


----------



## Scott North

@Suburban Jungle Life

Weeds listed on the label or weeds germinated for you?

When I checked recently, Betty's in Fairfax had the shady mix.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

NikeFace said:


> I just called Miller. Extremely nice, helpful, and very competitive pricing. 20 lbs of Preferred KBG mix will only be slightly over $100 shipped to MA.
> 
> His response, "I'm getting a lot of calls from all around the country all of a sudden. Not sure where it's coming from." Awesome... I suggested he visit this forum....


Ha glad i could send some business their way like i said they had great pricing when i was looking for a KBG mix with bewitched last year and didnt want to spend a car payment at SeedSuperStore.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Scott North said:


> @Suburban Jungle Life
> 
> Weeds listed on the label or weeds germinated for you?
> 
> When I checked recently, Betty's in Fairfax had the shady mix.


It's listed as other crop on the label. I haven't planted yet.


----------



## 7474

Looking for grass seed recommendations for NE Ohio. Want to get away from the box store garbage but don't want to pay for shipping. Looking for local suppliers I can pick-up. Found Oliger's, but of course they don't sell to homeowners.

Any suggestions for local NE Ohio area suppliers of grass seed would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

Site One and Advanced Turf Solutions have locations in NE Ohio.


----------



## osuturfman

Advanced Turf is your best bet. They carry Mountain View Seeds and Barenbrug products.


----------



## Ohio Lawn

I'm doing a lawn in Northeast Ohio using SS1000 TTTF from Seed Superstore. I looked at Advanced Turf, but the TTTF blends at Seed Superstore had better NTEP ratings.


----------



## g-man

@Ohio Lawn @7474 I merged the topic into this one from ligrass. He started a list of seed sources last year.


----------



## 7474

osuturfman said:


> Advanced Turf is your best bet. They carry Mountain View Seeds and Barenbrug products.


 I happened to be in Menards today and checked out their grass seed. One of their brands, Schultz , is produced by Barenbrug.


----------



## 7474




----------



## 7474

I know none of these seeds are super quality but as someone mentioned I wasn't much interested in another car payment to seeds superstore.

With 21,000 ft.² it gets pricey in a hurry.


----------



## g-man

^ those are better than Scott, but not great. For example: panterra Italian ryegrass is annual ryegrass. From barenburg website


> Released in 2006, Panterra is a very economical turf-annual ryegrass that offers rapid establishment and easy spring transition.


All of these have other seed and weed crops too (aka POA trivia).


----------



## Ridgerunner

7474 said:


> Looking for grass seed recommendations for NE Ohio. Want to get away from the box store garbage but don't want to pay for shipping. Looking for local suppliers I can pick-up. Found Oliger's, but of course they don't sell to homeowners.
> 
> Any suggestions for local NE Ohio area suppliers of grass seed would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Whereabouts in NE Ohio are you?


----------



## 7474

Hudson. Summit county. 44236.


----------



## 7474

@g-man

Thank you for the reply.

The search continues.


----------



## g-man

Like osuturfman shared, advance turf is local to you and you can get good seed there without shipping.


----------



## Ridgerunner

7474 said:


> Hudson. Summit county. 44236.


Try this place:
https://www.yellowpages.com/uniontown-oh/mip/besturf-inc-10766981
They aren't special order, they have what they have on the floor. They order their own special blends of NOMIX, KBG, RYEs, etc. and some single cultivars depending on availability, but they stock some blue and white label products and at good prices. They also carry a variety of fertilizers, herbicides, fungicides and amendments. Give them a call to see what cultivars, blends and qualities (weed free, white and blue label) they have in stock and their prices.


----------



## iowa jim

Brush up on your weed identification because you will need it if you buy any of those grass seeds. Take a look at hogans or cdford @ sons for mazama. You get what you pay for when it comes to grass seed. You will save on chemicals, less work, and have a nicer looking lawn, so why fight it. At 20,000 s/f it is going to hurt the pocket book some but if you go bluegrass and do it right it will last 30 years or better. good luck


----------



## Ridgerunner

Found their site:
http://besturf.tripod.com/home.html Haven't been there in a while. It's a mom and pop and they were always very helpful and knowledgeable. Please post if you contact them and let us know what you think.
Edit: by the way, as a sod farm they always have tons of whatever KBG cultivars they are growing for that season (they sometimes tweak the blends). Teir sod blend is always high quality, weed free and well priced.


----------



## bullet

Picked this up last night for $54.


----------



## Rp9110

Came across this mix in MD after I did my fall overseed with GCI. I will use this next fall because it's cheaper and the cultivars are great for my area.


----------



## 7474

Thanks for all of the information.

Plan to call Advanced Turf and Best Turf tomorrow.


----------



## 7474

@Ridgerunner

Thanks for the information.

Where in Eastern OH are you located?


----------



## Ridgerunner

LOL. A year ago I would have revealed that, but I'm currently in witness protection. Right @thegrassfactor , @g-man, @Movingshrub, @Greendoc, @wardconnor et al?


----------



## Ridgerunner

BTW, I meant Blue and Gold label, of course they have white label but nearly all are great quality.


----------



## Movingshrub

Ridgerunner said:


> LOL. A year ago I would have revealed that, but I'm currently in witness protection. Right thegrassfactor , g-man, Movingshrub, Greendoc et al?


I can neither confirm or deny you even exist.


----------



## cfinden

What do you guys think of Outside Pride (https://www.outsidepride.com/seed/grass-seed/)?

For Canadians:
Brett Young has a great seed selection with popular/new cultivars. https://www.brettyoung.ca/


----------



## Green

FYI, New England Seed has a good general purpose mix at local dealers in CT in 50-lb bags. All bags I looked at had a high percentage of either Cochise Iv or Cochise TTTF in them (maybe a typo--is the original Cochise even still grown?)


----------



## 7474

Ridgerunner said:


> LOL. A year ago I would have revealed that, but I'm currently in witness protection. Right @thegrassfactor , @g-man, @Movingshrub, @Greendoc, @wardconnor et al?


Witness protection......must be Youngstown.


----------



## 7474

g-man said:


> Like osuturfman shared, advance turf is local to you and you can get good seed there without shipping.


Tried them without success. Emailed 4 reps from Advanced throughout the day, not 1 response.


----------



## g-man

Mine works best if you just show up (8am) or call their number.


----------



## Ryan1+2

East coast sod and seed in NJ. I got a 50lb. Bag of tttf mix last year for $80.00. It's local so I was able to pick it up.


----------



## Chris LI

Ryan1+2 said:


> East coast sod and seed in NJ. I got a 50lb. Bag of tttf mix last year for $80.00. It's local so I was able to pick it up.


Good selection of cultivars. I use Spyder LS at work and it stands up to difficult growing conditions, and looks great!


----------



## 7474

g-man said:


> Mine works best if you just show up (8am) or call their number.


Unfortunately, that is not always a option throughout my day.

Additionally, I like to use response time as a customer service gauge. If I can't get a hold of you when I am trying to give you my money how will I get a hold of you after you have my money and possibly have a problem.

I did get an email response today, $129.57 for 50# bag of Advanced 80/20.


----------



## 7474

@Ridgerunner

Made it out BesTurf, thanks for the info.

These were the choices. I went with the recommendation of NE Ohio blend. Which is their sun/shade option.

75# for $150 cash.


----------



## Ridgerunner

As their site hasn't been updated this year, I was wondering if they were still doing business with the DIYer. I'm disappointed that they didn't have 0.00% other crop and weed free available for you. Did you inquire about their SOD quality seed (Blue or Gold label)? Do they still offer a variety of fertilizers of didn't you have time to browse?


----------



## MassHole

Rp9110 said:


> Came across this mix in MD after I did my fall overseed with GCI. I will use this next fall because it's cheaper and the cultivars are great for my area.


What seed is that? WHere is it from?


----------



## trick

This was used for my fall overseed mix, just starting to wake up


----------



## Coy9901

Overseeded this spring D2 me killing 90% of my fescue last fall with a heavy app of Fusilade II (don't do that). I seeded on 30 Mar. I live in Dover, DE. I purchased seed from Newsom seed out of Maryland. I chose them after looking at the NTEP and seeing that Newsom's selection mirrored the top cultivars for my area (and 1/2 the price of SSS). Fingers crossed for this $500 spring seeding! Oh, I also still had almost a full bag of Pennington fescue mix that I threw in there for good measure. All in I overseeded 12lbs/1000sqft. (166lbs)


----------



## Green

trick said:


> This was used for my fall overseed mix, just starting to wake up


Solid Northern mix there.


----------



## Darrell_KC

For the Plains folk, Id highly recommend Todd Valley Farms. www.toddvalleyfarms.com

I bought my 25 lbs of HGT Bluegrass there. They shipped it the same day I ordered, and it arrived the next day! (Nebraska to NE Kansas). I spoke to Nick and he was nice enough to offer some suggestions and answer some questions via email.

I ordered my Yukon Bermuda seed from www.OutsidePride.com. They were pretty easy to work with


----------



## Wolverine

I just ordered Mazama KBG from C.D Ford. Blue tag certified, $4.00 per pound plus $26.00 shipping to Michigan. You can order in 10 pound increments.


----------



## ChicagoLawn

Wolverine said:


> I just ordered Mazama KBG from C.D Ford. Blue tag certified, $4.00 per pound plus $26.00 shipping to Michigan. You can order in 10 pound increments.


I did the same today as well


----------



## Rp9110

MassHole said:


> Rp9110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Came across this mix in MD after I did my fall overseed with GCI. I will use this next fall because it's cheaper and the cultivars are great for my area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What seed is that? WHere is it from?
Click to expand...

Local Southern States feed store.

https://themillofbelair.com/products/bel-air-3-way-tall-fescue-grass-seed?variant=7568035741732


----------



## MassHole

Rp9110 said:


> MassHole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rp9110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Came across this mix in MD after I did my fall overseed with GCI. I will use this next fall because it's cheaper and the cultivars are great for my area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What seed is that? WHere is it from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Local Southern States feed store.
> 
> https://themillofbelair.com/products/bel-air-3-way-tall-fescue-grass-seed?variant=7568035741732
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## 7474

Ridgerunner said:


> As their site hasn't been updated this year, I was wondering if they were still doing business with the DIYer. I'm disappointed that they didn't have 0.00% other crop and weed free available for you. Did you inquire about their SOD quality seed (Blue or Gold label)? Do they still offer a variety of fertilizers of didn't you have time to browse?


I didn't have time to browse, but will when I go back in the fall.

Made a f/u call on Monday. Was told the best seed they still had available was a KBG blend (35% Washington, 35% Midnight, 30% Propensity). Selling for $3.50/#. Tested in 2017. .00 Crop; .04 Weed.


----------



## MassHole

Anywhere I can buy Regenerate TTTF? 25 lbs of weed and other crop free...


----------



## Budstl

MassHole said:


> Anywhere I can buy Regenerate TTTF? 25 lbs of weed and other crop free...


Only place i know of is sss.

https://www.seedsuperstore.com/catalog/p-100096/regenerate-tall-fescue


----------



## MassHole

Budstl said:


> MassHole said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anywhere I can buy Regenerate TTTF? 25 lbs of weed and other crop free...
> 
> 
> 
> Only place i know of is sss.
> 
> https://www.seedsuperstore.com/catalog/p-100096/regenerate-tall-fescue
Click to expand...

Same. Was hoping for cheaper (not that I hate SSS, I like them, just wanted to see if I was missing any other resource).


----------



## Budstl

@MassHole what about 4th millennium? You can get that at preferred seed or united seed.


----------



## MassHole

Budstl said:


> @MassHole what about 4th millennium? You can get that at preferred seed or united seed.


I was looking for a dark green color that self repairs.


----------



## Chris LI

@MassHole

IMHO, don't believe the hype about self repairing, RTF, Lateral Spread, etc. TTTF cultivars. I purchased two pallets of Turf Saver RTF, from Barenbrug (after trying a 25 lb bag or two of their Watersaver RTF, at home), and saw zero, yup zippo spread, from the RTF (Rhizomatous Tall Fescue) in commercial setting. The first pallet was purchased around 2011-12, and it came up ok. In September of '13 I purchased another pallet. My eyes opened after using a Frontier 3 pt hitch Ag seeder with 1/2" dia spikes 2-1/2" long with a double roller, and 80 yds of topsoil. Due to difficult environmental conditions (heat, poor irrigation, etc.). The only germination occurred in the spiked holes (which happened to be a very high percentage). This was a good result.

However, I had polka dots, so to speak, for 1.5-2 years, is all the evidence I need to know, that spreading TTTF is a fallacy. I've since purchased at least a pallet or two over the last several years of high quality TTTF, and can highly recommend Spyder LS, for its many qualities, but I still mix it with kbg to fill in and repair. The are also several other very high quality TTTF cultivars available (RIP-Bullseye).

I would suggest that you research TTTF cultivars through NTEP, for your location based upon the attributes that are most important to your situation.

I don't mean to get on the soap box, but I have field experience with RTF, and obviously do not hold it in high regard.


----------



## Green

Chris LI said:


> ...I had polka dots, so to speak, for 1.5-2 years, is all the evidence I need to know, that spreading TTTF is a fallacy. I've since purchased at least a pallet or two over the last several years of high quality TTTF, and can highly recommend Spyder LS, for its many qualities, but I still mix it with kbg to fill in and repair. The are also several other very high quality TTTF cultivars available (RIP-Bullseye).


Someday! Apparently we've been getting closer to a usable repairing Tall Fescue over the years...but sometimes I wonder, are we really? I think if anyone gets it first, it's going to be either Jacklin with their NoNet series, or Mountain View with their LS series. They're both partway there, but partway doesn't mean it works that way in real life. It seems PR has overtaken TF in the spread department, now...which isn't saying much, of course.

Btw, a lot of people seem to dislike RTF brand, either due to the lack of self repair, or due to it not being any more drought tolerant than other grass. Too much hype, I guess.


----------



## Chris LI

Green said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I had polka dots, so to speak, for 1.5-2 years, is all the evidence I need to know, that spreading TTTF is a fallacy. I've since purchased at least a pallet or two over the last several years of high quality TTTF, and can highly recommend Spyder LS, for its many qualities, but I still mix it with kbg to fill in and repair. The are also several other very high quality TTTF cultivars available (RIP-Bullseye).
> 
> 
> 
> Someday! Apparently we've been getting closer to a usable repairing Tall Fescue over the years...but sometimes I wonder, are we really? I think if anyone gets it first, it's going to be either Jacklin with their NoNet series, or Mountain View with their LS series. They're both partway there, but partway doesn't mean it works that way in real life. It seems PR has overtaken TF in the spread department, now...which isn't saying much, of course.
> 
> Btw, a lot of people seem to dislike RTF brand, either due to the lack of self repair, or due to it not being any more drought tolerant than other grass. Too much hype, I guess.
Click to expand...

Agreed (on all of what you said above). Initially, when I found RTF, I was all in (hence buying a couple of pallets over a couple of years), but after I saw the results (or lack thereof), I became disillusioned and disenchanted. Like you, I'm an NTEP junkie, and am always looking for the next best cultivar coming to market. Coincidentally, I didn't start delving into the NTEP studies until after the RTF craze. I did notice however, that the color and texture of the RTF didn't satisfy me, once the turf matured, but I held out hoping the spreading qualities were there (they weren't). I was also in a minimalist mode at that time, and made my entire lawn a "low input area", which didn't work out too well.

Side note, my seed supplier did not send me the lists of kbg, PRG and TTTF this week, and it was incredibly busy at work, so I didn't get a chance to call them.


----------



## J-Roll615

MassHole said:


> Anywhere I can buy Regenerate TTTF? 25 lbs of weed and other crop free...


I was able to procure a 50 pound bag from CV Seed on Amazon. It cost roughly $137 with delivery, which arrived 2 days after my purchase. It's 2x the amount you need, but it's half the price of SSS. The remainder, you can use in the fall. I've enclosed pictures of the tags and label.


----------



## testwerke

Is there a pros/cons for doing a blend of TTTF versus a single cultivar?


----------



## MassHole

J-Roll615 said:


> MassHole said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anywhere I can buy Regenerate TTTF? 25 lbs of weed and other crop free...
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to procure a 50 pound bag from CV Seed on Amazon. It cost roughly $137 with delivery, which arrived 2 days after my purchase. It's 2x the amount you need, but it's half the price of SSS. The remainder, you can use in the fall. I've enclosed pictures of the tags and label.
Click to expand...

You rock - thanks!


----------



## Wolverine

I found a source today for Gold Tag Bewitched KBG for $5.50 per pound. I will share source when mine hits my doorstep.


----------



## Green

Wolverine said:


> I found a source today for Gold Tag Bewitched KBG for $5.50 per pound. I will share source when mine hits my doorstep.


Looking forward. I could use some more Bewitched seed, and am on the lookout for Gold Tag. If this is a "new" supplier to many of us here, please also report back on other aspects like the ease of ordering, customer service, shipping and packaging, etc. Also, is this company ok with selling only a few lbs at a time?


----------



## Wolverine

Green said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a source today for Gold Tag Bewitched KBG for $5.50 per pound. I will share source when mine hits my doorstep.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward. I could use some more Bewitched seed, and am on the lookout for Gold Tag. If this is a "new" supplier to many of us here, please also report back on other aspects like the ease of ordering, customer service, shipping and packaging, etc. Also, is this company ok with selling only a few lbs at a time?
Click to expand...

Green
I did confirm purchase can be made in any pound increment desired. I will be placing my order this Friday and will let everyone know how the transaction went. I have already ordered Certified Grand Slam GLD PRG from them and it went very well.


----------



## Green

Wolverine said:


> Green
> I did confirm purchase can be made in any pound increment desired. I will be placing my order this Friday and will let everyone know how the transaction went. I have already ordered Certified Grand Slam GLD PRG from them and it went very well.


Great. It sounds like this is a place that not many here have used yet. I'll wait for the weekend or next week for your update.


----------



## Wolverine

Green said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Green
> I did confirm purchase can be made in any pound increment desired. I will be placing my order this Friday and will let everyone know how the transaction went. I have already ordered Certified Grand Slam GLD PRG from them and it went very well.
> 
> 
> 
> Great. It sounds like this is a place that not many here have used yet. I'll wait for the weekend or next week for your update.
Click to expand...

Green
I purchased Gold Tag Bewitched today from United Seed. Talk to Andre in sales. $5.50 per pound and reasonable shipping. Good Luck.


----------



## Riverpilot

United Seeds supplies seed for a lot of sod farms in Iowa and the surrounding area. They supply seed from where I bought my seed a couple years ago, Seven Cities Sod Farm (who supplied the sod for Field of Dreams, O'Hare, U of Iowa, etc..)


----------



## Green

@Wolverine, thanks. I was going to call him one of these days to order some PR and/or TF. I'll add the BW to the list.


----------



## Donttreadonmining

Howdy all,
I've been trying for about a month or so to get ANY kind of a reply from Mountain View seeds in regards to a distributor of their product in my area. I've gotten no response at all. I'm guessing they don't want to bother with a homeowner.
Ever since seeing Matt Martin's video on his RTF project I've been interested in trying the Mt.View seed.
Anyone out there have any ideas?

Thanks for any input!

Jim


----------



## Coy9901

Donttreadonmining said:


> Howdy all,
> I've been trying for about a month or so to get ANY kind of a reply from Mountain View seeds in regards to a distributor of their product in my area. I've gotten no response at all. I'm guessing they don't want to bother with a homeowner.
> Ever since seeing Matt Martin's video on his RTF project I've been interested in trying the Mt.View seed.
> Anyone out there have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks for any input!
> 
> Jim


Newsom seed out of Maryland sells MVS (Mountain View Seed). They even offer a blend of a few MVS! I got mine shipped from them.


----------



## BXMurphy

ericgautier said:


> Anyone know the difference between:
> 
> - Gold Tag
> - Blue Tag
> - Certified
> - Uncertified
> - Sod Quality
> 
> Here's a good start - https://ag.umass.edu/turf/fact-sheets/understanding-turfgrass-seed-label


Eric, thank you for posting this!! Whoa!

It is EXACTLY what I am looking for: A nice-looking lawn with breakdowns of recommended percentages of species and cultivars along with their tolerances to different stresses.

This is for my state, Massachusetts. I bet there is something similar at the agricultural departments for other states, too.

Well played, my friend. Nicely done.

B


----------



## paulywalnutz

Looking for:
Apollo or Brilliant
Midnight Star
Princeton aka P-105

Looking for certified sod quality online as I don;t want to take any chances. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Muddysneakers77

www.seedsuperstore.com sells top quality seed (at a premium price). I've purchased from them before. I did see 'Midnight' in their list.


----------



## paulywalnutz

@Muddysneakers77 thanks but I am looking for Midnight Star. It is apparently tougher to find.


----------



## Muddysneakers77

@paulywalnutz Oh, sorry mate.


----------



## g-man

@paulywalnutz I merged your topic into this thread. You will find sources for seed in here.

Also, if you find one, please share it. Thanks


----------



## rockinmylawn

Would like to hear if people have sources locally in their locale that they'd like to share in this thread also.

Some of us who don't want bespoke golf course quality seed but still want better than big-box average scotts - I am sure would be interested.


----------



## ksturfguy

If your in the Topeka, KS area I like Premiere Farm and Home. Their main TTTF is Winner's Circle from Mountain View Seeds, Defiance XRE, and Green Resistor from Lacrosse Seed. They also sell some other varieties. Really good high quality seed and they have test plots out back showing some of the different seeds they sell.

Most of the online places, especially SSS just seem outrageous price wise so not worth it for me. But I guess if you really want a specific monostand or something then you have to do what you have to do.


----------



## mooch91

rockinmylawn said:


> Would like to hear if people have sources locally in their locale that they'd like to share in this thread also.
> 
> Some of us who don't want bespoke golf course quality seed but still want better than big-box average scotts - I am sure would be interested.


Anyone familiar with Seedway? I've recently found that they are a large ag seed supplier in my area, and that they deal in turf seed too. I fould they have a Tall Star Tall Fescue blend, got a look at one of the labels (white) at a local supplier recently. Looks to be a three-way mix of AST varieties (Allied Seed). Low other crop (<0.2%), near zero weed, little inert material.

I'm coming off some disasters using Tractor Supply Ultra Premium Tall Fescue. I used to think this stuff was a great buy at $75 a bag until I learned to read seed tags. Their supplier is DLF Pickseed. Last batch was 38.1% Annihilator Tall Fescue, 30.37% Warhawk Tall Fescue, 28.86% Mason Tall Fescue. And here's where it gets ugly: 0.35% inert matter, 0.01% other weeds, and *2.31% other crop*. I'm hopeful the other crop is annual rye and broadleaf, which is what it looks like really came up, but it made for a frustrating partial renovation last fall in to this spring.


----------



## rockinmylawn

mooch91 said:


> rockinmylawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to hear if people have sources locally in their locale that they'd like to share in this thread also.
> 
> Some of us who don't want bespoke golf course quality seed but still want better than big-box average scotts - I am sure would be interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone familiar with Seedway? I've recently found that they are a large ag seed supplier in my area, and that they deal in turf seed too. I fould they have a Tall Star Tall Fescue blend, got a look at one of the labels (white) at a local supplier recently. Looks to be a three-way mix of AST varieties (Allied Seed). Low other crop (<0.2%), near zero weed, little inert material.
> 
> I'm coming off some disasters using Tractor Supply Ultra Premium Tall Fescue. I used to think this stuff was a great buy at $75 a bag until I learned to read seed tags. Their supplier is DLF Pickseed. Last batch was 38.1% Annihilator Tall Fescue, 30.37% Warhawk Tall Fescue, 28.86% Mason Tall Fescue. And here's where it gets ugly: 0.35% inert matter, 0.01% other weeds, and *2.31% other crop*. I'm hopeful the other crop is annual rye and broadleaf, which is what it looks like really came up, but it made for a frustrating partial renovation last fall in to this spring.
Click to expand...

Yes that's the risk you take for buying off the shelf locally unfortunately; without reading the label and reconciling it up to the NTEP archives.

But that's what 99% of middle class americans do & then wonder why they have these weird infestations.


----------



## Green

rockinmylawn said:


> Would like to hear if people have sources locally in their locale that they'd like to share in this thread also.
> 
> Some of us who don't want bespoke golf course quality seed but still want better than big-box average scotts - I am sure would be interested.


Check out New England Seed's website. They may have someone nearby who sells their blends. This year, they're doing a lot with Cochise III Tall Fescue.

Never mind. Delaware is the closest retailer to you.


----------



## Shaggee

Anyone recommend a retailer that sells good quality seed in the Bergen County NJ / Rockland Couny NY area?

I think the best we have are a couple of SiteOne stores.


----------



## LIgrass

rockinmylawn said:


> Would like to hear if people have sources locally in their locale that they'd like to share in this thread also.
> 
> Some of us who don't want bespoke golf course quality seed but still want better than big-box average scotts - I am sure would be interested.


It's worth checking with any sod farms in your area. They might be able to provide you with some local nurseries that carry their seed. Usually the sod farms sell what grows best in your region. I've found some pretty good blends that way in the past with above average cultivars in them for dirt cheap.


----------



## rockinmylawn

LIgrass said:


> rockinmylawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to hear if people have sources locally in their locale that they'd like to share in this thread also.
> 
> Some of us who don't want bespoke golf course quality seed but still want better than big-box average scotts - I am sure would be interested.
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth checking with any sod farms in your area. They might be able to provide you with some local nurseries that carry their seed. Usually the sod farms sell what grows best in your region. I've found some pretty good blends that way in the past with above average cultivars in them for dirt cheap.
Click to expand...

Good idea. Now have to find those sod farms' info!


----------



## Miggity

LIgrass said:


> rockinmylawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to hear if people have sources locally in their locale that they'd like to share in this thread also.
> 
> Some of us who don't want bespoke golf course quality seed but still want better than big-box average scotts - I am sure would be interested.
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth checking with any sod farms in your area. They might be able to provide you with some local nurseries that carry their seed. Usually the sod farms sell what grows best in your region. I've found some pretty good blends that way in the past with above average cultivars in them for dirt cheap.
Click to expand...

This is what I did last fall. They wouldn't tell me the cultivars they used other than confirming Midnight was one of the four and it was 100% KBG. They sold me the seed directly for $6 per "pound". Apparently one pound is two large red solo cups full. Overall, I'm very happy with the seed I got and the price I paid. Anderson's Sod Farm in Neenah, WI for anyone interested.


----------



## Rile78

Rp9110 said:


> Came across this mix in MD after I did my fall overseed with GCI. I will use this next fall because it's cheaper and the cultivars are great for my area.


@@Rp9110 where did you find this? 2 of the 3 cultivars listed are ranked in the top 5 for my state. Hopefully somewhere I could order and have shipped to me :?


----------



## keatingseeds

firefighter11 said:


> Anyone know what blend the sungold plus is? I cant find the label online it's carried by adavanced turf?


Sungold XPS is a Turf Type Tall Fescue Seed Blend from Pure Seed's varieties.


----------



## Rp9110

Rile78 said:


> Rp9110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Came across this mix in MD after I did my fall overseed with GCI. I will use this next fall because it's cheaper and the cultivars are great for my area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @@Rp9110 where did you find this? 2 of the 3 cultivars listed are ranked in the top 5 for my state. Hopefully somewhere I could order and have shipped to me :?
Click to expand...

I get this locally at $95 per 50lb bag. Here's a link below but check and see if you have a local southern states brand store near you. I believe Southern States provides theses mixes to local feed and garden stores.

https://themillofbelair.com/products/bel-air-3-way-tall-fescue-grass-seed?_pos=2&_sid=451f28bf9&_ss=r&variant=7568035741732


----------



## Phaseshift

anyone have a suggestion on the best TTTF and KBG blend one can buy? Thinking of doing a TTTF and KBG reno soon.


----------



## Mike1Bravo

Any update on where we can purchase Regenerate TTTF, besides Seed Super Store? Negative results thus far from Chesapeake Valley Seed.


----------



## rtdad

I ditched my local nursery seed and went with Scott's sun/shade from big box $77 for 20lbs. Let's see what happens!


----------



## rwilson2060

erickdaniels said:


> @Scott North Jack was willing to ship via FedEx (about $25).


Hey @erickdaniels I am also in the NOVA area, used the contact form on Chesapeake Valley Seed and Gordon Krester told me that they are only wholesale and that I can pick up the Vitality Double Coverage Blend from Chantilly Turf Farms in Aldie VA. I actually would prefer the Vitality Turf Type Tall Fescue blend, provided that it is shade tolerant. Do you know if they changed their policies and no longer sell to homeowners? I was looking for a 50# bag and their website says "from 50Lbs to 50,000...we want to earn your business!" That would be disappointing if they didnt actually mean that. Any info you could provide would be very helpful.

Thanks, 
Rob


----------



## sowmyans

Mike1Bravo said:


> Any update on where we can purchase Regenerate TTTF, besides Seed Super Store? Negative results thus far from Chesapeake Valley Seed.


can you give little more details on feedback on CV seeds. I just bought Regenerate TTTF from them via Amazon and I have recieved it with blue tag on it. Look like they are sending the seed from the Landmark ( https://landmarkturfandnativeseed.com/) which is the vendor linked in SSS Regenerate IRT link description.


----------



## erickdaniels

@rwilson2060 I've purchased directly from Chesapeake Valley Seeds warehouse in Savage, MD the past 2 years. I just purchased my seed a few weeks ago from Gordon. Great guy. Their TTTF blend is different this year (cultivars are Gold Medallion, Fayette, and Integrity). I purchased 50lbs of Regenerate and 50lbs of Reflection instead. Last years TTTF contained those 2 cultivars plus Maestro and I had good results. I purchased 25 lbs of Titanium 2SL from SeedSuperStore (very shade tolerant) to add to my mix. Gordon also mentioned Chantilly Turf Farms and I checked them out. They have 10 lbs bags the older TTTF blend from Vitality, as well as Double Coverage. Double coverage contain Wild Horse KBG cultivar though, which is not that great. Best of Luck!


----------



## estcstm3

@Coy990@Coy9901 do they have a storefront, or did you mail order? I live in northern va and was thinking of swinging by there.


----------



## estcstm3

erickdaniels said:


> Hey all, ok after EXTENSIVE research, here's the grass seed I've decided to go with for my fall overseed. I'm purchasing through Chesapeake Valley Seed in MD. All 3 cultivars are from Landmark Seed. I selected them based on Brown Patch performance in my area (Northern VA). Price: 2$/lb


@erickdaniels how has this seed treated you? is this the same vitality mix somebody else posted here?

https://themillofbelair.com/products/bel-air-3-way-tall-fescue-grass-seed?variant=7568035741732 ?


----------



## erickdaniels

@estcstm3 This seed has been awesome. I have noticed VERY little brown patch in my lawn after switching to these cultivars. I also like the dark green color. I was disappointed that their TTTF blend this year had different culitvars from last year, hence why I purchased indidivdual culitvars in 50 lbs quantity and blended myself. The belair link you referenced above is the same. Gordon showed me how they custom bag their TTTF blend into branded store bags (such as belair, or ace, etc) but it's the same stuff as their TTTF vitality blend.

I will say though, after rereading my NTEP analysis post from last year, I'm a little embarrased :nod: . Nitpicking between 2 cultivars that differ by 0.2 points in a certain category is a waste of time. After speaking to Gordon at CV and Mark at Chantilly Turf Farms, most i(f not all) newer culitvars on the market are dark green, disease resistant, and generally awesome. It's really more about how you care for the plant through cultural practices and how well you manage your soil nutrients.

Anyways, good luck!


----------



## jdm789

Any recommendations on local tall fescue mix seed suppliers in Charlotte, NC area? Thanks


----------



## Rp9110

erickdaniels said:


> @estcstm3 This seed has been awesome. I have noticed VERY little brown patch in my lawn after switching to these cultivars. I also like the dark green color. I was disappointed that their TTTF blend this year had different culitvars from last year, hence why I purchased indidivdual culitvars in 50 lbs quantity and blended myself. The belair link you referenced above is the same. Gordon showed me how they custom bag their TTTF blend into branded store bags (such as belair, or ace, etc) but it's the same stuff as their TTTF vitality blend.
> 
> I will say though, after rereading my NTEP analysis post from last year, I'm a little embarrased :nod: . Nitpicking between 2 cultivars that differ by 0.2 points in a certain category is a waste of time. After speaking to Gordon at CV and Mark at Chantilly Turf Farms, most i(f not all) newer culitvars on the market are dark green, disease resistant, and generally awesome. It's really more about how you care for the plant through cultural practices and how well you manage your soil nutrients.
> 
> Anyways, good luck!


Also went looking for that seed mix and ended up with the mix below. Cultivars still seem great for my region.


----------



## Naidu

rwilson2060 said:


> erickdaniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Scott North Jack was willing to ship via FedEx (about $25).
> 
> 
> 
> Hey @erickdaniels I am also in the NOVA area, used the contact form on Chesapeake Valley Seed and Gordon Krester told me that they are only wholesale and that I can pick up the Vitality Double Coverage Blend from Chantilly Turf Farms in Aldie VA. I actually would prefer the Vitality Turf Type Tall Fescue blend, provided that it is shade tolerant. Do you know if they changed their policies and no longer sell to homeowners? I was looking for a 50# bag and their website says "from 50Lbs to 50,000...we want to earn your business!" That would be disappointing if they didnt actually mean that. Any info you could provide would be very helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob
Click to expand...

Did you ever find out if they sell to homeowners?


----------



## Mike1Bravo

Great thread.


----------



## Mike1Bravo

Naidu said:


> rwilson2060 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erickdaniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Scott North Jack was willing to ship via FedEx (about $25).
> 
> 
> 
> Hey @erickdaniels I am also in the NOVA area, used the contact form on Chesapeake Valley Seed and Gordon Krester told me that they are only wholesale and that I can pick up the Vitality Double Coverage Blend from Chantilly Turf Farms in Aldie VA. I actually would prefer the Vitality Turf Type Tall Fescue blend, provided that it is shade tolerant. Do you know if they changed their policies and no longer sell to homeowners? I was looking for a 50# bag and their website says "from 50Lbs to 50,000...we want to earn your business!" That would be disappointing if they didnt actually mean that. Any info you could provide would be very helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ever find out if they sell to homeowners?
Click to expand...

I bought a 50 lb bag of Regenerate TTTF from CVS this last fall, they shipped to my home in NJ. Paid $145.74.


----------



## Naidu

Anyone try A-list Approved Winning Colors Plus?

https://i.ibb.co/fNwnbTW/image.png


----------



## cubsfan24

Phaseshift said:


> anyone have a suggestion on the best TTTF and KBG blend one can buy? Thinking of doing a TTTF and KBG reno soon.


Looking for this as well.


----------



## Duke

Can we make this thread a "sticky" thread, to keep it posted near the top of the first page? I was actually looking for this thread a month or so ago, and couldn't for my life, find it.


----------



## g-man

@Duke I added it to the cool season guide. Im going to add it to the overseed guide and renovation guide too.


----------



## Duke

Thank you!


----------



## Bimmerdan

I have another one to add
https://arrowseed.com/

Good price and 12 dollar delivery. Seems to be a very high quality seed.


----------



## ahur

This may seem a little pedestrian, or maybe too much a matter of taste - but what criteria are folks using when selecting seeds/mixes? I have a variety of sources near me, and they have all sorts of mixes for different uses, but I don't know what or how to choose. Can someone point me to toward some explaination or advice?


----------



## Duke

Bimmerdan said:


> I have another one to add
> https://arrowseed.com/
> 
> Good price and 12 dollar delivery. Seems to be a very high quality seed.


Thank you. Shipping is what kills many sources for me. I like United Seed but am paying half of the total price for the seed in shipping alone! (I actually don't remember their shipping being that high last year, but maybe).

EDIT: Eh.. I just added 25lb bag to my cart to order. Still close to $40 shipping for a $64 bag of seed for me, in MA. I was looking to get the Dura Turf 2.


----------



## samzone7a

Naidu said:


> Anyone try A-list Approved Winning Colors Plus?
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/fNwnbTW/image.png


Bump !
any experience with these cultivators ?

I am also looking at this seem from Newsom seeds very good price (including shipping) like 120ish for 50# bag


----------



## ksturfguy

ahur said:


> This may seem a little pedestrian, or maybe too much a matter of taste - but what criteria are folks using when selecting seeds/mixes? I have a variety of sources near me, and they have all sorts of mixes for different uses, but I don't know what or how to choose. Can someone point me to toward some explaination or advice?


Sorry for the late response but for me I go with a mex that contains 0% weed seed. Also you can look at the specific cultivars in the mix and then go research their NTEP results for your area. Bags that have a blue tag or gold tag are prefered


----------



## samzone7a

Duke said:


> Thank you. Shipping is what kills many sources for me. I like United Seed but am paying half of the total price for the seed in shipping alone! (I actually don't remember their shipping being that high last year, but maybe).
> 
> EDIT: Eh.. I just added 25lb bag to my cart to order. Still close to $40 shipping for a $64 bag of seed for me, in MA. I was looking to get the Dura Turf 2.


Hey @Duke , 
I am also in the same boat. try Newsom seed, they have an awesome price and shipping to NJ was quoted in early 30s.

thats where i'll likely order and most of their seed is yellow tag certified.


----------



## Naidu

My plan for this year is:

Newsome Maryland Certified Sod Mix
Double Coverage Mixture (https://midatlantic.vitalityseed.com/seed-mixtures)


----------



## samzone7a

@Naidu ,
i am also thinking of the Newsome Maryland Certified Sod Mix. It has: 
95% TTF - 
(i) Inferno
(ii) Leonardo
(iii) Rockwell - all great
+
10% KBG - Bolt .

Bolt seems very low quality KBG not even sure why they are putting it in their sod mix. unless you tell me i am looking in the wrong places.

the other option i am thinking is: 
Winning Colors A-List (hoping to save some water):
DaVinci + Michelangelo + Leonardo + Rockwell - All seem great
+
add 10lbs of Barenbrug Turf Blue Pro Kentucky Bluegrass Grass Seed which will be a mix of Barserati, Barduke, Barrari and Barrister from Amazn.

but this jumps the price, but better quality...

what do you think ?


----------



## stevehollx

jdm789 said:


> Any recommendations on local tall fescue mix seed suppliers in Charlotte, NC area? Thanks


I picked up 50lb bags of Turf Type Tall Fescue at Super Sod in Pineville. It's relabeled pennington seed-three cultivars of Rebel at turf quality thresholds. First time using it-switching from Scotts Southern Gold mix and it ends up being cheaper at what should also be less weed seed.


----------



## Naidu

samzone7a said:


> @Naidu ,
> i am also thinking of the Newsome Maryland Certified Sod Mix. It has:
> 95% TTF -
> (i) Inferno
> (ii) Leonardo
> (iii) Rockwell - all great
> +
> 10% KBG - Bolt .
> 
> Bolt seems very low quality KBG not even sure why they are putting it in their sod mix. unless you tell me i am looking in the wrong places.
> 
> the other option i am thinking is:
> Winning Colors A-List (hoping to save some water):
> DaVinci + Michelangelo + Leonardo + Rockwell - All seem great
> +
> add 10lbs of Barenbrug Turf Blue Pro Kentucky Bluegrass Grass Seed which will be a mix of Barserati, Barduke, Barrari and Barrister from Amazn.
> 
> but this jumps the price, but better quality...
> 
> what do you think ?


I would go for:


----------



## samzone7a

Newsom didnt seem to have that blend. anyhow, I just ordered the Newsom mix 90/10 ... will start a journal soon.


----------



## soonerkozy

I live in N VA (Stafford). Does anyone know if there are stores within driving distance I could go to for seed/soil? My first post btw! Glad to be here


----------



## fwendt2000

Glad to find this thread. Linked up with TJ at Advanced Turf Solutions (804) 800.5904, which has a location in Ashland, VA, which IMO has great prices (notably <$100 50lbs non-contractor price) for a Blue tag TTTF Pure Seed blend (0.00% weed, 0.00% other crop). Wasn't sure if it should go here or in the locals board.


----------



## mpoland33

erickdaniels said:


> @rwilson2060 I've purchased directly from Chesapeake Valley Seeds warehouse in Savage, MD the past 2 years. I just purchased my seed a few weeks ago from Gordon. Great guy. Their TTTF blend is different this year (cultivars are Gold Medallion, Fayette, and Integrity). I purchased 50lbs of Regenerate and 50lbs of Reflection instead. Last years TTTF contained those 2 cultivars plus Maestro and I had good results. I purchased 25 lbs of Titanium 2SL from SeedSuperStore (very shade tolerant) to add to my mix. Gordon also mentioned Chantilly Turf Farms and I checked them out. They have 10 lbs bags the older TTTF blend from Vitality, as well as Double Coverage. Double coverage contain Wild Horse KBG cultivar though, which is not that great. Best of Luck!


I actually just emailed Gordon then I came across your post!....what kind of pricing can I expect from a good TTF?


----------



## mpoland33

Naidu said:


> My plan for this year is:
> 
> Newsome Maryland Certified Sod Mix
> Double Coverage Mixture (https://midatlantic.vitalityseed.com/seed-mixtures)


man I am so glad I found this thread. I just emailed Chesapeake and Newsom looking for pricing and info and then I saw your post. This is the exact one (and Vitality) that was looking for info on. I have 2 acres...which for overseeding is showing over 200 lbs would be needed...what kind of price point can I expect?


----------



## mpoland33

I just got responses back from Chesapeake who is recommending the Vitality mix and Newsom who is recommneding their top choice tall fescue mix.

I know some of you have used them before...what are your experiences?


----------



## Rp9110

That 3 way fescue is the truth. Anyone have a seed label of the double coverage for this year? Interested in having that 10% kbg. I may take a trip to my Vitality seed distributor tomorrow to look.


----------



## estcstm3

I think newsome is 85 per 50/lb and CV is 100 per 50/lb


----------



## Mardel74

Got my new seed today, to do a little over seeding around this fall.


----------



## Naidu

Nice I picked up these from newsom seed.


----------



## Mardel74

Newson was my other choice the had pretty good Options too


----------



## Mardel74

Rp9110 said:


> That 3 way fescue is the truth. Anyone have a seed label of the double coverage for this year? Interested in having that 10% kbg. I may take a trip to my Vitality seed distributor tomorrow to look.


----------



## mpoland33

Mardel74 said:


> Got my new seed today, to do a little over seeding around this fall.


If you don't mind me asking, how much did your Vitality cost? My local distributor is selling it for 142.00 per 50 lbs. I'm assuming I can't buy it directly from CV?

Newsom was 86.00 or so


----------



## Mardel74

100 plus tax, plus 9 for shipping; got it from the mill belair but they have other locations,very nice people.


----------



## Naidu

Is Chesapeake selling 50lbs of reflection or regenerate directly?


----------



## Rp9110

Looks great, good luck with the overseed!



Mardel74 said:


> Rp9110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That 3 way fescue is the truth. Anyone have a seed label of the double coverage for this year? Interested in having that 10% kbg. I may take a trip to my Vitality seed distributor tomorrow to look.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rp9110

The Mill in Bel Air is great. Wish I started using their seed sooner. They're practically in my backyard. They also have some decent fetlizer options.



Mardel74 said:


> 100 plus tax, plus 9 for shipping; got it from the mill belair but they have other locations,very nice people.


----------



## shiltz

I just came across a company in Washington State called Swell Seed Co. They have Midnight, Bluebank, and multiple blends.


----------



## Deadlawn

Two seed suppliers I have used are:

Outside Pride:

https://www.outsidepride.com/

Hancock Seed:

https://hancockseed.com/collections/lawn-grass-seed


----------



## TexaninVA

Mardel74 said:


> Rp9110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That 3 way fescue is the truth. Anyone have a seed label of the double coverage for this year? Interested in having that 10% kbg. I may take a trip to my Vitality seed distributor tomorrow to look.
Click to expand...

Interesting with Vitality, it seems their Double Coverage mix fluctuates throughout the year. I picked up a 50lb bag of the Double Coverage mix + a 10lb of the 90/10 mix from Chantilly Turf Farm in VA. For the 10lbs bags it seems they just break open and repackage the Vitality Double Coverage mix.

Both are different mixes than the one you picked up. I reseeded my front yard with the 50lb bag and the backyard with the 10lb mix on 9/20 and I'd say I'm at 1-2 DAG. Interested to see how it'll turn out.


----------



## 01Bullitt

shiltz said:


> I just came across a company in Washington State called Swell Seed Co. They have Midnight, Bluebank, and multiple blends.


I just ordered some Bluebank KBG from Swell Seed today. They are running a 5 dollar off coupon code good through 7/31/21.
Use code 5OFF at checkout. 
https://swellseedco.com/

I also emailed them about the varieties in the Luscious Blue Lawn Blend. Here is what they sent back. 
Lucious Blue Lawn Blend

39.73% Gaelic Kentucky Bluegrass

39.61% Shannon Kentucky Bluegrass

19.77% Hampton Kentucky Bluegrass

All originated in WA State


----------



## Amydaveg

Any reviews on GCI Cool Blue ?
Plan to seed a new lawn in NY .


----------



## 01Bullitt

Amydaveg said:


> Any reviews on GCI Cool Blue ?
> Plan to seed a new lawn in NY .


I have tagged @Matthew_73 as he used it in his lawn renovation last year. Here is a link to his lawn journal.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=20842


----------



## Matthew_73

01Bullitt said:


> Amydaveg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any reviews on GCI Cool Blue ?
> Plan to seed a new lawn in NY .
> 
> 
> 
> I have tagged @Matthew_73 as he used it in his lawn renovation last year. Here is a link to his lawn journal.
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=20842
Click to expand...

Awesome. Thxs I can't be more proud of this lawn and seed. Would highly recommend. I had a few spots of brown patch. A few curative apps and it seems to be working


----------



## Global Threat

Sigh. Why is so hard to get elite Bluegrass in Canada? Brett Young never returns calls anymore. Seems like they only want to cater to large purchases. And most US seed stores won't ship to Canada.

Does anyone know where I could get some? It would much appreciated.


----------



## situman

Amazon? Seedbarn is the seller. Home depot? They have barenbrug barrister kbg.


----------



## erickdaniels

Vitality Double Coverage varieties this year (2 lots):


----------



## keatingseeds

*Twin City Seed Company *should be on this list! They will ship anywhere in North America. Their sales team in knowledgeable and the product line is extensive with elite cool season turf grass varieties. They've been around since the early 90's, but just recently opened up their products for sale to the public!!


----------



## Green

keatingseeds said:


> *Twin City Seed Company *should be on this list! They will ship anywhere in North America. Their sales team in knowledgeable and the product line is extensive with elite cool season turf grass varieties. They've been around since the early 90's, but just recently opened up their products for sale to the public!!


It doesn't look like the original post is still being updated. I suggested a few places a long time ago and they never got onto the list.


----------



## pennstater2005

Green said:


> keatingseeds said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Twin City Seed Company *should be on this list! They will ship anywhere in North America. Their sales team in knowledgeable and the product line is extensive with elite cool season turf grass varieties. They've been around since the early 90's, but just recently opened up their products for sale to the public!!
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like the original post is still being updated. I suggested a few places a long time ago and they never got onto the list.
Click to expand...

OP hasn't been active in over a year and a half.


----------



## Green

pennstater2005 said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keatingseeds said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Twin City Seed Company *should be on this list! They will ship anywhere in North America. Their sales team in knowledgeable and the product line is extensive with elite cool season turf grass varieties. They've been around since the early 90's, but just recently opened up their products for sale to the public!!
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like the original post is still being updated. I suggested a few places a long time ago and they never got onto the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OP hasn't been active in over a year and a half.
Click to expand...

Good point. Looks to be at least 6 months, if not a year.


----------



## pennstater2005

Green said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like the original post is still being updated. I suggested a few places a long time ago and they never got onto the list.
> 
> 
> 
> OP hasn't been active in over a year and a half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point. Looks to be at least 6 months, if not a year.
Click to expand...

I thought I saw 2020 not 2021. I could possibly edit and add new suggestions.


----------



## Green

pennstater2005 said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP hasn't been active in over a year and a half.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. Looks to be at least 6 months, if not a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I saw 2020 not 2021. I could possibly edit and add new suggestions.
Click to expand...

If you do, mine were:
Hart Seed: https://hartseed.com/
And New England Seed: https://www.neseed.com/

Thanks.


----------



## pennstater2005

Green said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. Looks to be at least 6 months, if not a year.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I saw 2020 not 2021. I could possibly edit and add new suggestions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you do, mine were:
> Hart Seed: https://hartseed.com/
> And New England Seed: https://www.neseed.com/
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

Added the Hart Seed but couldn't find grass seed on the other site. Maybe I missed it.


----------



## Green

pennstater2005 said:


> Added the Hart Seed but couldn't find grass seed on the other site. Maybe I missed it.


Thanks. That's weird. I called the other place. They said they stopped selling grass seed this year, so that's the reason you couldn't find it.


----------



## pennstater2005

Green said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Added the Hart Seed but couldn't find grass seed on the other site. Maybe I missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. That's weird. I called the other place. They said they stopped selling grass seed this year, so that's the reason you couldn't find it.
Click to expand...

That makes sense.


----------



## jackallis

Deadlawn said:


> Two seed suppliers I have used are:
> 
> Outside Pride:
> 
> https://www.outsidepride.com/
> 
> Hancock Seed:
> 
> https://hancockseed.com/collections/lawn-grass-seed


you have had success, i presume with these blends?
what kind of tags do they come with?


----------



## jackallis

i got blue tag bag, bottom of the page, from here

https://newsomseed.com/grassseedmixes.html


----------

